# هل جميع الزيجات المسيحيّة ينطبق عليها(ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان) الأب يوسف جزراوي



## اني بل (10 يناير 2011)

هل جميع الزيجات ينطبق عليها الايه(ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان) متّى 19-6
من كتاب ملحمة البحث عن النصف الآخر للأب يوسف جزراوي

من المُفارقات الجميلة والمؤلمة في نفس الوقت التي صادفتني وتُصادفني أثناء مُرافقتي للمُقدمين على سرّ الزواج المُقدّس، هو أجابتهم على بعض التساؤلات التي أطرحها عليهم، ومنها:
لماذا تود(تودين) الزواج؟ فتأتي الإجابات في الغالب مُعبرة عن حاجة الطرفين، وليست مُعبرة عن هدف ومشروع وغاية وقضية حياة. وأروي لكم بعضًا منها: (لكي أستقر، لكي أكوّن عائلة، سُنة الحياة تتطلب ذلك، تعبنا من الوحدة، قسمتنا، نصيبنا..).
ثمَ أسألهما من جديد: وهل تعرفتما على بعضكما البعض جيدًا؟ 
-نعم بالتأكيد! فقد تعرفنا وإكتشف أحدنا الآخر وأقتنع به، ولذلك قررنا الزواج.
أتزوج حتّى أستقر! ولكن من قال أن الزواج هو إستقرار؟ بل على العكس، الزواج مسؤولية كُبرى، ومشروع حياة بحاجة لبناء وسهر وبذل وعطاء دائمين. الزواج صلب للذات في سبيل الطرف الآخر والأولاد. لأنك عندما تحبّ شخصًا ما عليك أن تستعد لتتحمل مسؤولية بناءه وتحقيق ذاته وإسعاده..
يسوع يسأل بُطرس الرسول-عميد التلاميذ:أتُحبني؟ وأعاد عليه السؤال 3 مرات. فأجاب بطرس:"نعم يارب، أنت تعلم كلّ شيء". فيجيبه الرب يسوع قائلاً: أرعى خرافي. إذاً الحُبّ مسؤولية وخدمة، والخدمة لا تعرف الإستقرار لأنها لا تعرف الكلل والملل. فالزواج إذاً استعداد للعيش في سبيل الآخر وفي سبيل الأطفال الذين يجب أن يكونوا كثمرة حبّ للزوجين. 
(وهل تعرفتما على بعضكما بعضًا جيدًا؟ نعم بالتأكيد، تعرفنا وإكتشف أحدنا الآخر وأقتنع به، ولذلك قررنا أن نتزوج).
فأُجيب: لا يُمكن لأحد أن يكتشف ويتعرف على شريك الحياة بشكل كامل، إلا إذا عاش معه تحت سقف واحد ويحتك به. وفي هذا الصدد يتحفنا الأديب اللبناني جبران خليل جبران بقوله:" ليست حقيقة الإنسان بما يظهره لك، بل بما لا يستطيع أن يظهره !! لذلك، إذا أردت أن تعرفه، فلا تصغ إلى ما يقوله بل إلى ما لا يقوله !".
إن مُشكلة مُعظم المتزوجين تكمن في المرحلة ما بعد السنة الأولى من الزواج، حيث العشرة كفيلة لإزالة كلّ الأقنعة وإزاحة الحواجز بينهم، لينصدموا ببعضهم، فتسمعهم يشتكون للكاهن أو للمقربين عليهم: أنه ليس نفس الرجل (المرأة) الذي عرفته وأحببته وأحبني، إنه إنسان آخر.
في الحقيقة أنها ذات الإنسانة التي عرفتها وأحببتها، ولكنكَ كنت قد تعرفت على 30 بالمائة من جوهرها، لكن هناك 70 بالمائة تكتشفها رويدًا رويدًا خلال العشرة الزوجية، ولما أجتمعتما تحت سقف واحد، ظهر كلّ منكما على حقيقته وطبيعته، بعيدًا عن التصنع والخجل. وجد واحدكم في الآخر وجهًا مُغايرًا قد يصعب تقبله! وأمام هذه الحقيقة، ربّما شعرت بندمك على أختيارك لمثل تلك الإنسانة (والعكس بالعكس)، فبدأ شعور الرفض ينمو في داخلكما، ومع الأيام أخذ بالظهور على سطح حياتكما الزوجية، فتغيرت نظرتكما لبعضكما البعض، لتتغير معها نظرة الحبّ وتعابيره وطرق تجسيده،فتبدلت لغة الحُبّ وكلماته المعسولة، إلى رفض وصراع وحزازيات وتجاهل وإختلافات وكلمات جارحة، ليغزو النفور حياتكما، فتحولت نشوة الحبّ إلى عذاب ونرفزة حياة! وشيئًا فشيئًا بدأت العلاقة الزوجية بالتسمّم، لتصل إلى حالة الغثيان والموت البطيء.
آنذاك سترى ياقارئي العزيز بأن الأشخاص نفسهم الذين وصفوا لك وللآخرين بالأمس، الزواج على انه جنة وفردوس أرضي، هم نفسهم اليوم يقولون لك مُتشكين مُتذمرين
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ساعة السودة، تورطنا- الحياة بيننا أصبحت لا تطاق..الفأس وقع بالرأس، الموت أفضل من الإستمرار معه، حياتنا جحيم..). 
هذه الخبرات الواقعية المُقتبسة من واقع الحياة الزوجية للكثيرين(وليس الجميع)، تدلّ على مصداقية المثل القائل(الزواج أوله عسل وأخره بصل) أو( بدايته فرحة ونهايته دمعة)، فلكلِّ مَثل إجتماعي قصة حياة، وهو تعبير عن عصارة حالة إجتماعية وإنسانية، بل هو عاكس لواقع من وقائع الحياة اليومية، لذا لستُ مُتفقـًا مع القائلين: إن الأمثال تُضرب ولا تقاس. ومن الجدير بالذكر أيضًا، هُناك حالات من الزيجات لا يتم فيها القبول والتقبّل، فما ذكرته اعلاه ليس بالقاعدة أو الوصفة السحرية تنطبق على الجميع، فهناك زيجات بُنيت على أسس خاطئة، كالسفر، أو زواج لاجل الوصول إلى دولة ما، وهناك يفترقان في المحكمة المدنية. وهناك من يتزوج من باب العادات العشائرية والقرابة العائلية والإجتماعية!"الفتاة لا تتزوج من الغريب". الأهل يقررون والأولاد ينفذون، وكأننا نعيش في زمان العصملي، بحجة نحن أعلم بمصلحة أولادنا! وبعض الزيجات حدثت نتيجة مُخاوف وهواجس نفسية وفكرية، من باب التقدم في السنّ والخوف من العنوسة وعدم القدرة على الإنجاب، فيكون القبول بشريك الحياة عبثيًا عشوائيًا وصوليًا. أو يحدث الزواج إكراهًا من دون الرغبة فيه(ها). ففي مثل تلك الحالات، سيكون من الصعب الوصول فيها إلى الإتفاق والإنسجام والتوافق الفكري والعاطفي، وفي بعض الحالات تسمع من يقول لك: الفأس وقع بالرأس، هذا نصيبي وعليّ أن أقبل به. أو يقولون: "لقد تعودنا على بعضنا البعض، ليس باليد حيلة". 
أدعوكم للتسأل معي بُعمق وبروح المسؤولية: هل مثل تلك الزيجات ينطبق عليها الآية: "ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان"؟ كلا وألف كلا، مثل تلك زيجات لا دخل للرب فيها، بل أنها زيجات بُنيت على أُسس مادية سطحية نفعية وصولية. فلا عجب أن يغدو مفهوم الإنفصال من أسهل مطالب الزوجين، في أبسط مشكلة يتعرضان لها، لان أُسس الزواج واهية وهشة. هذا مما دفعني للقول دائمًا بألم: نُعاني اليوم من سوء فهم المعاني الحقيقية لسرّ الزواج المسيحي. حتّى أصبح الزواج للبعض عقدة مخيفة، لما سمعوه وشاهدوه من خبرات زوجية سلبية!
ولي ثمّة قناعة راسخة في الذات، مفادها: ليس كل زواج هو من صنع الرب، لذا لا يصح أن نقول دائمًا ونكتب على بطاقات العرس " ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه الإنسان". فمن قال أن الله هو الذي جمعهما؟ ربّما قد أجتمعا تحقيقًا لرغباتهما وحاجتهما ومآربهما أو تحت ضغط وتأثير هذا وذاك. لذا أملي أن يتساءل الخطيبان وذويهما قبل أن يكتبوا على بطاقات الحفل" ما جمعه الله.." هل زواجهما مبنيٌ على صخرة الرب؟

سؤال للمناقشة
هل جميع الزيجات ينطبق عليها الايه(ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان) متّى 19-6؟


----------



## Nemo (10 يناير 2011)

اني بل قال:


> لذا أملي أن يتساءل الخطيبان وذويهما قبل أن يكتبوا على بطاقات الحفل" ما جمعه الله.." هل زواجهما مبنيٌ على صخرة الرب؟[/u]
> 
> سؤال للمناقشة
> هل جميع الزيجات ينطبق عليها الايه(ما جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان) متّى 19-6؟




عندك حق فى كل كلمة وخصوصا كتابة آية ما جمعه الله فى كروت الدعوة
مش معنى ان اتنين متفاهمين انه يكونوا من الله
وبشكرك ع طرحك للموضوع
راااااااااائع الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## kalimooo (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (3 أبريل 2012)

موضوع حلو جدا ربنا قادر يفرح كل اولاده ويديهم انهم يطلبوا مشيئته دايما


----------

